# How long will 40 lbs of food last?



## Karagraaf (Oct 14, 2011)

I have 3 girls. Would it be unwise to buy a 40 lb bag? I haven't paid attention to how often they go through a small bag of food from the pet store (which is why I am asking) but I know they do eat often. Also, I have heard conflicting things about freezing food. We have a deep freezer. How long can the food last in there?


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

I take it you're looking at the 40 lb. bag of Harlan Teklad (Native Earth)? I got a 40 lb. bag in September, and my three boys haven't quite gone through half of it. It's supposed to be good for a year in the freezer. As we get closer to September, I plan to take anything I know they won't finish to my local rat rescue (unless someone I know decides to get rats before then).

Considering how good a deal that bag is, and that I haven't had to buy rat food since September, I'd say it's worth it. If I were to buy food from the pet store I would have spent much more than the big bag cost, so even if I end up donating half of it, I still feel I've gotten my money's worth.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Average is 1 lb per rat per month. 3 rats = 36 lbs in a year.

It is good for 6 months outside of the freezer and 12 months in the freezer...sooo

freeze 20 lbs, and you should be good to go


----------



## Karagraaf (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks! Looks like I'll be ordering food today! Yes, the native earth is the kind I'm getting. I wish there was a rat rescue around me. I've moved and people don't seem to care for rats down here. I practically get laughed at when I asked a animal rescue center if they had any rats.


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

People are so naive and inconsiderate. My mother's friend visited last night and she's never held or touched a rat but was cooing over the babies and held one. My grandmother was like that too and now she loves them just as much as the cats and dogs.


----------

